# The 2014 Rubys! (2014 Forum Awards)



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2014)

It's that time of year again!
With 2014 coming to an close oh so soon, it seems fitting to take time to reflect on the wonders (and anti-wonders) of the faithful Speedsolving Forum this past year.

Following the tradition started in 2009 by the great Pokémon Master David Woner, and continued annually in 2010 by Stachu "Actually A Statue" Korick, 2011 by fresh nugget extraordinaire Sarah Strong, 2012 by the ever-welcoming Austin Reed, and most recently in 2013 by the best host ever Noah Arthurs, I would like to present to you all...

*The 2014 Speedsolving Forum Awards!*

Best Post: *Eric Vogler (evogler)*, for his alternative solution to Feliks’ 5.66 former WR single. Link
For those of you who don’t know Eric Vogler’s legacy, allow me to recount:
His solves are like CFOP, but he always skips the last layer. No one’s exactly sure how he does it—some suspect zeroing, but I suspect dark magic. Some skeptics say that his solutions were merely constructed before the scrambles.
In this encounter, Mr. Vogler appeared, this time solving the scramble where Feliks Zemdegs achieved his legendary 5.66 former WR single. But before the masses could marvel at his magnificence, he vanished, just as fast as he came, and hasn’t been seen to this day.

Best Thread: *Justin Adsuara (edd5190)*, for the Accomplishment Thread. (No link necessary )
This award goes to what could be called the strongest thread on Speedsolving. Active across all the previous Forum Awards, withstanding an outrageous number of posts per day, and outliving the moderators’ new-fangled Accomplishment Forum, the Accomplishment Thread is thriving and prospering to this day.


Most Helpful Member: *Louis de Mendonça (TDM)*
_Honorable mention: Dan White, Rob Stuart, James Molloy, Rob Yau_
This was one of the most difficult categories to judge because of the amount of helpfulness each of these cubers displayed in the past year.
This year, TDM showed the Speedsolving community what it really means to be a Speedsolving member—frequenting member intro threads to welcome members (I can’t remember the last time I did that…), always willing to give tips without displaying annoyance at nooby questions, always leaving detailed explanations, but at the same time doesn’t put up with people being awful people. He helps foster the community, spreading what knowledge he has wherever he goes. Thanks, TDM.

Funniest Member: *Thom Barlow (Kirjava)*
Despite being one of the most knowledgeable cubers we have, Kir always knows how to liven up the forums, sometimes with arguments, and other times (some of the best times) with fantastic jokes and hilarious (yet inappropriate) posts that get deleted with haste. Hats off to you!


Most Deserving of a Hug: *Dene Beardsley (Dene)*
_Honorable mention: Andrea Panyavong_
You did it! Other people did it for you, but you did it!


Mike Hughey Award for Nicest/Friendliest Member: *Chris Hardwick (cmhardw)*
You all know why.

Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance: *James Molloy (Mollerz)*
This is presented to Mollerz for his epic finish in the UK Championship finals with not one, not two, not three, but FOUR solves with +2 penalties. Congrats!


Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: *pjkcuber*
_Honorable mention: Randomno_
Give that man a bj.

Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: *Randomno*
Not only was Randomno a giant postwhore this year, but he did so with such a blatant disregard for brevity that only a moderator could know. Most users only see what posts remain from him, but there are probably well over a hundred posts of his that have been deleted. When it was too much to handle, and infractions seemed to mean nothing, we banned him. When he tried to come back on an alternate account, we banned him again!
You dosed vbj, Randomno.


Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: *Herbert Kociemba*
_Honorable mention: anyone involved in finding God’s Number for QTM, Chris Hardwick_
This goes to good ol’ Kociemba for the QTM CubeExplorer, as well as being a constant marvel in puzzle theory. Thanks for all you’ve done to make things easier for all us speedsolvers!


Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: *Brandon Harnish (Ranzha)*
As the forum’s best moderator ever, the dominant force in skewb solving, with the world’s best algorithms, I can’t think of anyone better to give this award to than Ranzha. Congrats!
_(jk, this year’s was too tough to decide. Thank you to all the awesome people who make Speedsolving a great place to hang out. Thank you to all the people who make us really think. And especially thanks to you, the reader, for even being a part of it.)_


Dr. David J. Wing Award for Best Cow: *Dr. David J. Wing, Ph.D. (DaveyCow)*
Moo!


*Other awards:*

Best New Member: *Dan White (DeeDubb)*
At the front of the Roux surge is DeeDubb, whose tutorials, helpfulness, and community service have shown us how great of an asset he is to the speedsolving community as a whole. Props to you, and hope to have you here for a long time!

Best Arguer: *Stefan Pochmann (Stefan)*
_Honorable mention: Thom Barlow, Dene Beardsley, Michael Gottlieb_
I’m moderately scared that he (or the honorable mentions) will argue me into a corner for this one, but I suppose that would only be fitting.
If you’ve been on the forums for a while, you would know how clear Stefan’s mind is when it comes to denouncing poor arguments. 2014 was no different, and Stefan continues to be one of the greatest minds cubing has. Congrats!

Most Deserving of a Ban: *Randomno*
…well that happened.

The Batman Award: *Ben Whitmore (ben1996123, 10461394944000, and countless others)*
The hero Speedsolving needs, but the one we don’t deserve.

Best New Moderator: *Robert Yau (Robert-Y)*
When Rob, Odder, and I became mods, none of us were quite sure what to do. I personally remember feeling like I had power I didn’t know how to properly use. There was no instruction manual. There was simply judgment.
But Rob over these past few months has exhibited great discernment in post deletions, infractions, and the like, and for that (and deleting Thom’s drunken posts), this one’s to you.

Most Improved Noob: *Kennan LeJeune (kclejeune)*
Kennan’s got too fast too fast, and is a chill bro in the process. Gj buddy 

Best Beard: *Ryan DeLine (TeddyKGB)*
Have you seen it?!

Best Reaction to World Record (tie): *Vladislav Shavelskiy, and the audience of Przemysław Kaleta*
The amount of pride and the hype was far too real. Thank you all for showing us the most human aspects of speedsolving—accomplishment and celebration.

Thank you all for another amazing year!
Be on the lookout for great posts and posters in 2015, and be sure to nominate for the 2015 Forum Awards!

If you're a prize winner, shoot me a PM with your address and I'll ship one off to you.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah Strong Award for Making the Most Amount of Space


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2014)

Best Arguer: Stefan
Least Deserved Ban: 10461394944000
Most Diligent Moderator: The one deleting whatever I put on here.
Most Improved Noob: Kennan LeJeune
Most Deserving A Hug: Weston Mizumoto
Least Deserving Of A Hug: Andrew Ricci
Bob Burton Award For Best Runner At A Competition: Bob Burton
Most Ambiguous member: Jayden McNeill (Ottozing)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: PJKCuber
Most Deserving of a Ban: PJKCuber
Least Helpful Member: PJKCuber
Best New Cube: MoYu AoChuang
Kim Jokinen Award (for quietest cuber except Cubing World): Kim Jokinen
Sammy Tawakkol Award (for biggest difference between forum and IRL personalities): Sammy Tawakkol


----------



## hcfong (Nov 28, 2014)

Is it really a good idea to 'honour' Telesforo by naming an award after him, even if it isn't the most flattering one?


----------



## Username (Nov 28, 2014)

Biggest noob: PJKCuber
Most deserving of a ban: PJKCuber
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: PJKCuber
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore: PJKCuber
Least Helpful Member: PJKCuber
Best Comp: Euro 2014
Best Beard: Keaton Ellis
2nd Biggest Noob: Niko Ronkainen
Best Meme: Ketone Ellis
Best New Cube: MoYu AoLong v2
Best New Tetrahedron: MoYu Pyraminx

I also nominate Louis Cormier

Special thanks to Noah Arthurs for giving me THE chance to start using my voice
I'll edit some more if I come up with any


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 28, 2014)

Username said:


> Best Beard: Keaton Ellis



For those that don't know, I have three chin hairs. It counts.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 28, 2014)

Best Arguer: Stefan
Most deserving of a ban: PJKCuber


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Least inproved noob: Michael Womacklemore.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 28, 2014)

Best WR reaction: Vladislav Shavelskiy
Least reacted WR: Yu Da Hyun


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2014)

best moderator is whoever is deleting all my posts


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 28, 2014)

Best arguer: Stefan
Nicest member: MarcelP
Least improved nub: FazRulz1
Best headbanger: Dene

More later maybe.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2014)

Funniest Post: Post #10 in this thread. It's better if you read the whole thread first (which is why the link goes to the OP, not the 10th post).

Some other funny posts:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48774&p=1004532&viewfull=1#post1004532
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688&p=1026339&viewfull=1#post1026339
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?50099&p=1029985&viewfull=1#post1029985
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47135&p=969159&viewfull=1#post969159
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46559&p=957069&viewfull=1#post957069
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46569&p=957144&viewfull=1#post957144
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45991&p=945457&viewfull=1#post945457
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45677&p=939313&viewfull=1#post939313

Most Controversial Post:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47080&p=968265&viewfull=1#post968265

Best Thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48774


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Funniest Post: Post #10 in this thread. It's better if you read the whole thread first (which is why the link goes to the OP, not the 10th post



I don't get it. :/


----------



## cubernya (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I don't get it. :/



It took me a minute too. The guy that posted the LL skip is the same guy that posted the thread referenced earlier (this one)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I don't get it. :/


I don't either :/ Lol Kennan's post on the blindfold award ceremony thread is awesome haha.

Edit: Ninja'd by theZcuber, I get it. Thanks!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2014)

sexiest bump : poop


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> sexiest bump : poop


Lol, when was speedsolving.com formed? 2006 is the oldest I have seen a thread. Is that the oldest bump on here?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Worst thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48720-Drew-Brads-3-49-Pyraminx-Average
Best arguer: Stefan
Best scandal: Chris cheats on JKC with Mariah Mikel
Worst troll: Sammy
Most insane member: Rami
Most deserved ban: PJKcuber
Martin Telesforo Award for Least Deserving WR: Santosh Tantravahi 9.21 skewb single 
Most deserved WR: Yu Da Hyun Mega single+average


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Funniest Post: Post #10 in this thread. It's better if you read the whole thread first (which is why the link goes to the OP, not the 10th post).



I never saw that post, that is great! I also nominate this as funniest post


----------



## rybaby (Nov 29, 2014)

Best finals performance: Collin at US nationals
best avatar: mine, of course (Ranzha you must like it)
Least deserving WR: whoever had the first skewb single
biggest controversy: Lucas Etter 7.52 NAR
Mee Chay award: Walker Welch
Brest award: Brest
biggest fanboy: Sammy (for Anthony)
Most deserving WR: Maskow 3BLD single
Most surprising WR: Louis Cormier Mega or Kaleta OH
Best farewell: Rowe Hessler (US nats 3rd place)
Best Beard: Is this really up for grabs? (Ryan Deline)
Coolest Skewber: Ranzha, me, Phillip. No one else.
Best practicer: Sumeet Agarwal
Most deserving of a ban: Stefan (I honestly can't stand this guy)
Biggest noob: CriticalCubing
Best/coolest Cubing event: Phillip Espinoza's marathon
Anti- Vincent Sheu award for best finals performance: Kevin Hays at US nats (check out that J perm)
Coolest statistic: WR close calls (https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26121-Odd-WCA-stats-Stats-request-Thread/page230). Poor Harris...
Best reaction: All the Polish people for Kaleta's OH WR
Best post: This one: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48774&p=1004532&viewfull=1#post1004532
Worst Posts: Artic's regarding Alex Lau's 7.52 ER average
Most Old School member: IamWEB (aka WEB4)
Most annoying member: Rami
Worst meme: #yearofthewalker2014
Best trend: Sporcle quizzes. They were pretty fun.
Best Cow: Dr. David J Wing, Ph.D.


----------



## donal56 (Nov 29, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Most deserving WR: Maskow 3BLD single



I vote for this too, maskow is the best in blindfold


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Worst troll: Sammy



Hey hey HEY HEY! That might be true, but still! I had some good trolls this year!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Hey hey HEY HEY! That might be true, but still! I had some good trolls this year!



I have a feeling you're in the running for the Mitch Lane Award with Ansuman.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Worst thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48720-Drew-Brads-3-49-Pyraminx-Average
> Best arguer: Stefan
> Best scandal: *Chris cheats on JKC with Mariah Mikel*
> Worst troll: Sammy
> ...



loooooool


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 29, 2014)

Most surprising WR: Yu Da Hyun's Megaminx WR average. Was anyone expecting it to go down as far as 42.89?


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 29, 2014)

Most Deserved WR: Yu Da Hyun (Mega)
Most Badass WR: Louis Cormier (Mega)
Best Farewell: Rowe Hessler
Saddest/Most Disappointing Almost-WR: Drew Brads (Pyra)
Best Cube: Moyu Pyra
Best Side-dish(Post Nats): Fries with Campfire sauce
Most Well-Travelled: Mats Valk
Best Country To Have Worlds In Because It's Already Being Held There So Get Over It: Brazil
Best Professional Speedcuber: Anthony Brooks
Best Cube Store: TheCubicle
Best Cow: Dr. David J Wing, Ph.D.


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2014)

What happened to the Stefan Pochmann award for Dumbest Post of the Year?


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Lol, when was speedsolving.com formed? 2006 is the oldest I have seen a thread. Is that the oldest bump on here?


I think it's the oldest thread that isn't locked. There are other older threads e.g. this one.
But I thought the llama llama duck thread locked after the last time Kir bumped it, earlier this year...?

A post I found quite funny:



Bindedsa said:


> Exactly, finishing full ZBLL in 8 months was easy, really I was slacking off.


I still don't know OLL after two years...

And best thread: ben's thread on how to get sub-20 for pjkcuber


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> sexiest bump : poop



You screwed up, bumping [thread=8]this[/thread] would've been two more days.



Dene said:


> What happened to the Stefan Pochmann award for Dumbest Post of the Year?



Too many candidates, would be a mess.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 29, 2014)

Most likely to lose a record next year: Mats Valk (3x3 single)
Least likely to lose a record next year: Feliks (5x5 single)
Most impressive accomplishment: Jabari Nuruddin speedsolving with full ZBLL.
Fastest improvement: Kennan Lejeune.
Most beautiful turning style: Sebastian Weyer (although Drew and Lucas are also wonderful)
Ugliest turning style: Cameron Stollery
Nicest member: Chris Hardwick
Funniest member: Kirjava
Biggest assho|e: Kirjava
Most multitalented: qqwref. Runner up: Alex Lau.
Most amazing discoveries: Chris Mowla
Most interesting worldview: Dene
Most deserving of a ban: probably pewpewrawr, although I don't mind him.
Most deserving of an unban: Ben1996123
Best mod/admin: Brest
Most deserving of a hug: Dene of course



...I'll add more later.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Most unorthodox turning style: rubikscooter5012


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 29, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Best finals performance: Collin at US nationals
> best avatar: mine, of course (Ranzha you must like it)
> Least deserving WR: whoever had the first skewb single
> biggest controversy: Lucas Etter 7.52 NAR
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Thanks



I think anyone who calls you annoying does it in a joking way.

Now PJKCuber, on the other hand...


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I think anyone who calls you annoying does it in a joking way.
> 
> Now PJKCuber, on the other hand...



I think PJKCuber has improved a lot since the temporary ban.

EDIT: 2000th post


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I still haven't tried to learn full PLL for a year.



I still don't know full PLL after five years.

Dene and Stefan: Of course you can nominate posts for such an award!


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 29, 2014)

Vincent Sheu Award: Me, 4 +2s in the UKC finals solidifying last place by over 2.4 seconds.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Vincent Sheu Award: Me, 4 +2s in the UKC finals solidifying last place by over 2.4 seconds.



At least it wasn't as bad as your 2x2 first round times...


----------



## GG (Nov 29, 2014)

best arguing: stefan/kirjava
best arguer: kirjava
best mod: Robert-Y (for reopening accomplishment thread <3) 
best/worst controversy: using video footage to disallow world records
helpful members: Brest, Mollerz, Robert-Y
funny member: Carrot
most deserved ban: PJkCuber
least deserved ban: lolben
friendly members: Mollerz, Robert-Y, TDM
biggest postwhores: PJkCuber, Randomno
funniest post: lolben "How to get sub20"
palest skin: kennan lejeune's underwater solves.
(vincent sheu)worst performance in finals: mollerz (3x3 at ukc)
BIGGEST TROLL: al3x ( https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47791-ZZ-Help-(unrelated-tips-appreciated!) )

will post more later, a couple i couldn't decide so i put more than one person.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

GG said:


> best arguing: stefan/kirjava
> best arguer: kirjava
> best mod: Robert-Y (for reopening accomplishment thread <3)
> best/worst controversy: using video footage to disallow world records
> ...



Pretty much same for me.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 29, 2014)

Biggest Postwhore: Randomno

Just because I always see a post by him in every thread I click on xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2014)

Most interesting statistic of the year goes to...?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 30, 2014)

Least deserving of a ban : ben1996123


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

GG said:


> BIGGEST TROLL: al3x



YES. I checked his WCA recently and he isn't anywhere near what he claims he is.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2014)

If we have "Most Improved Noob" I would suggest also "Most Worsened Veteran", and nominate Stefan.

Also, for posterity, a topic called "What does this mean?" that a guy just created:


Sauce said:


> Hey guys, I recently posted a thread somewhere else and I got an answer, and it said a sentence about my puzzle being pretty worked up, what would that mean?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2014)

qqwref said:


> If we have "Most Improved Noob" I would suggest also "Most Worsened Veteran", and nominate Stefan.



Given at least our recent encounter, I guess I'll have to nominate you for that as well.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Also, for posterity, a topic called "What does this mean?" that a guy just created:



Best thread of the year.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2014)

I nominate Stefan and qqwref for the Funniest Pointless Arguing Award, for providing a constant stream of entertainment in the latter part of the year.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 30, 2014)

Worst post: artic's in the 7.52 ER thread. Also funniest in a way since the statement are so obviously false. Both of these are because of his exaggerated points he makes.


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 30, 2014)

Honestly I don't really think that Stefan is all that great at debating. He is just very willing to start an argument over pointless things, and is fairly persistent. But one thing I've noticed compared to other debates on this forum is he drops arguments a lot, which is a very poor way to debate.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> You screwed up, bumping [thread=8]this[/thread] would've been two more days.



closed thread tho


----------



## rowan (Nov 30, 2014)

Putting my vote in for Dene as best forum arguer. I like that he doesn't argue to correct people and I personally find his arguments the most tedious to tackle; he actually has a core set of beliefs he's defending rather than simply trying to prove his debating prowess. Also, it would be nice to see someone else win for once.

Edits: 
- Randomno for most frequent poster.
- This thread for worst thread/title.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2014)

rowan said:


> he actually has a core set of beliefs he's defending rather than simply trying to prove his debating prowess



Not trying to take away from Dene (who I like a lot), but does that not apply to everyone?


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay, how about some positivity!!!!!! 

Nicest person: Chris Hardwick (has he ever gotten mad on here?)
most helpful: Brest
most improved in terms of annoyingness: PJKcuber
Ill add more.


----------



## rybaby (Nov 30, 2014)

I nominate this thread for best thread because the preceding posts show quite clearly that arguing on a forum is stupid -- even though many like to hold Stefan on a pedestal for his arguing (myself not included), it's pointless to praise trollish, useless arguments on an internet forum about rubik's cubes. Best thread.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 30, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Nicest person: Chris Hardwick (has he ever gotten mad on here?


Yup.   Twas justified, though. Chris is awesome.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2014)

Brest for Dictator.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Funniest thread: best 7x7 but the puns were erased


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Yup.   Twas justified, though. Chris is awesome.



Lol Mr. Hardwick went nuts! Can't believe I missed that. I love how polite he is in his fury too hahaha


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 1, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Funniest thread: best 7x7 but the puns were erased



X-cubes me, by I think that best thread was Ben's how to bet sub 20


----------



## Fawn (Dec 1, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've been around the forum. What's the deal with PJKcuber? What did he do to get banned?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

Jim said:


> It's been a long time since I've been around the forum. What's the deal with PJKcuber? What did he do to get banned?



I wasn't on the forums quite at that point either, but I'm pretty sure he was asking too many questions about how to get faster and not making use of his answers.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 1, 2014)

For the worst/Deserved a ban Form member I nominate LolBen(Ben Witmore). He got perma banned with his Ben1996123 account and then came back on the forms with a new account but ended up getting perma banned a few months later with the new account. 

I nominate these 2 threads for the worse thread of the year https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...out-the-One-Answer-Question-Forum-Please-Read and https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...mplishment-Forum-(Please-read-before-posting) cause there was no need to close an old tread and make a whole new one.

I nominate Moyu to be the Puzzle brand of the year.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> For the worst/Deserved a ban Form member I nominate LolBen(Ben Witmore). He got perma banned with his ben1995 account and then came back on the forms with a new account but ended up getting perma banned a few months later with the new account. I nominate these 2 threads for the worse thread of the year https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...out-the-One-Answer-Question-Forum-Please-Read and https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...mplishment-Forum-(Please-read-before-posting) cause there was no need to close an old tread and make a whole new one.



Did he ever have an account called "lolben"? I know after ben1995 got banned he had an account name of 15-puzzle combinations (10something).


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Did he ever have an account called "lolben"? I know after ben1995 got banned he had an account name of 15-puzzle combinations (10something).



No but his nickname was lolben. See this post https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/File:Lolben.jpg and this https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lolben#lolben_.282009.29


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 1, 2014)

Ben had some nominations to make as well that I should post.



Spoiler


----------



## EMI (Dec 1, 2014)

Biggest postwhore: Randomno


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll +1 your nomination for "Welcome to the Accomplishment Thread" as worst thread of the year, though. It completely disrupts what was pretty much 1/3 of the reason I go to speedsolving.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 1, 2014)

Best Beard: teddykgb



XTowncuber said:


> Best scandal: Chris cheats on JKC with Mariah Mikel



LOLOL I agree with this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2014)

Worst body guard: James LaChance


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 2, 2014)

Worst Beard: Kennan LeJeune
Best mom: Walker Welch


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 2, 2014)

all time best thread: speedcubin?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2014)

BigGreen said:


> all time best thread: speedcubin?



Nah, I'll have to go with speedcubin on that one.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 2, 2014)

Method of the year goes to.... Sarah's skewb method? I think the system for solving L5C+CLL is kinda cool


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Method of the year goes to.... Sarah's skewb method? I think the system for solving L5C+CLL is kinda cool



I wonder if 'EG' for skewb will be feasible (incorrectly permuted corners on the bottom layer)



Ranzha said:


> Nah, I'll have to go with speedcubin on that one.


Seriously? Speedcubin is much better than speedcubin


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2014)

Best puzzle of the year I would say the Yottaminx https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oFmxMxwKuo


----------



## Carbon (Dec 3, 2014)

Best cat: me
Most deserving wr: maskows bld solve


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2014)

Carbon said:


> Best cat: me



not even close.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 3, 2014)

Most deserving of a hug: *Me* from *Brest.*


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 3, 2014)

Worst argument: Sajwo and Kennan. That was bleh.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2014)

Andreaillest said:


> Most deserving of a hug: *Me* from *Brest.*



I nominate Brest for Hugger of the Year.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 3, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> I nominate Brest for Hugger of the Year.



I second this post.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 3, 2014)

Best reaction of the year: 7x7 WR single, the OH WR average isn't close behind!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2014)

Biggest Postwhore: Randomno
Least Deserving WR: Santosh Tantravahi and Abhishek Sathyanarayanan (Competing the very first day something becomes an event=vbj)
Dr. David J. Wing Award for Best Cow: Dave Wing <3
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: Randomno (Doesn't get much more bj than posting for the sake of it when it isn't necessary or even wanted imho)

Might add more later


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 5, 2014)

Least improved noob: ryak2002


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 6, 2014)

Or You Could Just Use Petrus Award: 2180161, as he (she?) has re-invented Petrus on at least 17 different occasions.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> Or You Could Just Use Petrus Award: 2180161, as he (she?) has re-invented Petrus on at least 17 different occasions.



*thumbs up*



ottozing said:


> Least Deserving WR: Santosh Tantravahi and Abhishek Sathyanarayanan (Competing the very first day something becomes an event=vbj)



So Minh Thai did bj?

I don't think it was their fault.


----------



## GG (Dec 6, 2014)

Dr. Morley Davidson award for learning the most algs: Bindedsa


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 10, 2014)

*Prizes:*
The winners of the following categories will receive a physical Ruby Award! Ruby Awards are hand-stickered transparent keychain 2x2s with red stickers on every side 
The categories:
Best Post
Best Thread
Most Helpful Member
Funniest Member
Most Deserving of a Hug
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest/Friendliest Member
Vincent Sheu Award for Worst Finals Performance
Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ
Calvin Le Award for Biggest Postwhore
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member
Dr. David J. Wing Award for Best Cow

When the results come out, if you've won a physical Ruby Award, shoot me a PM with your address and I'll ship one off to you!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 10, 2014)

Does the Kim Jokinen Award for Kim Jokinen count as a named award?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> So Minh Thai did bj?
> 
> I don't think it was their fault.



Nope. Bad comparison Minh Thai was probably fastest person in the world at that time, at least definitely one of. These were definitely not and there were lots of people averaging much faster than the single.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 10, 2014)

The Ryan Jones award for the second solve single and bad average:
Ryan GJones


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> The Ryan Jones award for the second solve single and bad average:
> Ryan GJones


 I feel like I would be more deserving of the 'sub-8 clock average, not NR' award ;P

Ruby nominations -
Best Post: '23.19! WE HAVE A 23.19!' by Mollerz

Best Thread: Accomplishment Thread

Most Helpful Member: Robert-Y

Friendliest Member: Kit Clement

Funniest Member: Kirjava

Most Deserving of a Hug: CiaranBeahan

Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: cmhardw

Mitchell G. Lane Award for Excellence in Dosing BJ: yoshinator, for all the faked averages

Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: Herbert Kociemba - QTM Cube Explorer is pretty awesome 

Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: kinch2002. One of the most humble guys I know - thanks for another great year of UK cubing 

Bonus stage -
Top kek: imvelox
GJ: Ronxu
Queen of the Meme Team 2k14 - Laradoodle4


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> Nope. Bad comparison Minh Thai was probably fastest person in the world at that time, at least definitely one of. These were definitely not and there were lots of people averaging much faster than the single.



Agreed, bad example but still someone had to be first


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Agreed, bad example but still someone had to be first



But someone didn't have to organize a competition on a Wednesday which only hosted 3BLD, Megaminx, Pyraminx, and Skewb.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 11, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> *Prizes:*
> The winners of the following categories will receive a physical Ruby Award! Ruby Awards are hand-stickered transparent keychain 2x2s with red stickers on every side
> The categories:
> Best Post
> ...



WOW


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 11, 2014)

Best response to a troll: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-angle-test)&p=1002488&viewfull=1#post1002488

Best tread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46112-MoYu-13x13x13


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2014)

Best at pronouncing names: Brandon Mikel


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Best tread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46112-MoYu-13x13x13





Ranzha said:


> - Please refrain from nominating yourself.


..


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2014)

Aaaah come on someone vote me for most deserving of a hug! (as if I'd get any of the other awards). I want one of those keychain cubes!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dene said:


> Aaaah come on someone vote me for most deserving of a hug! (as if I'd get any of the other awards). I want one of those keychain cubes!


Done. But I'm surprised you aren't getting nominated for more stuff. Too bad the other noobs and I figured out you're not a girl, or you'd get most misgendered again.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Does the Kim Jokinen Award for Kim Jokinen count as a named award?



Kim Jokinen Award for what exactly?
The namesakes of the named awards may not win those awards.



Dene said:


> Aaaah come on someone vote me for most deserving of a hug! (as if I'd get any of the other awards). I want one of those keychain cubes!



This isn't a game. This is high-stakes competition. Were you ever hugged by your parents as a child?


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> This isn't a game. This is high-stakes competition. Were you ever hugged by your parents as a child?



Not once I hit 12. 

Talk about high stakes! I want that damn keychain cube.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 12, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Most Deserving of a Hug: CiaranBeahan



You know it!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 12, 2014)

Dene said:


> Not once I hit 12.
> 
> Talk about high stakes! I want that damn keychain cube.



Make one yourself for ~$3-4.


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Best Host at a competition: ryanj92 for Nottingham Summer


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 13, 2014)

penguinz7(what a noob, am I right?) for best avatar.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Best troll - strakerak


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> You know it!


The hug after your 2:54 was one of my highlights of UKC 



LucidCuber said:


> Best Host at a competition: ryanj92 for Nottingham Summer


aw, you warm my heart, greg


----------



## Randomno (Dec 14, 2014)

Best Post: Post #56 of this thread (I haven't checked).
Best Thread: Does it have to be from this year? :/
Best Member: 10461394944000 (ben)
Best Response to a Troll: Don't those sort of posts get deleted?
Most Helpful Member: TDM
Friendliest Member: TDM
Funniest Member: Mollerz since I can't really think of anybody
Most Deserving of a Hug: Dene


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 23, 2014)

Most annoyingly recurring thread: Another Lawrence, Kansas Competition

I mean really people, how much is there to be said?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2014)

The nomination period will continue through the 10th of January. Happy submitting!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 27, 2014)

I nominate Dene for most deserving of a hug!


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2014)

Woo!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2014)

Hotdaaaaamn. Looks like my TARDIS keyring might have to step aside. Surely no one deserves a hug more than little old deney boy.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2014)

Dene said:


> Surely no one deserves a hug more than little old deney boy.



What about Mike? Or maybe the award should be named after him...


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2014)

Ranzha said:


> View attachment 4805



I thought they where in green plastic.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 30, 2014)

Dene said:


> Hotdaaaaamn. Looks like my TARDIS keyring might have to step aside. Surely no one deserves a hug more than little old deney boy.





Stefan said:


> What about Mike? Or maybe the award should be named after him...



The award was designed with Mike in mind, but at this rate, Dene has a pretty good case!

The only part that sucks about restickering these is the original stickers are paper-based, and I seem to have lost my plastic razor. Oh well. I made this for you


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2014)

I nominate shadowkiller168 to have the weirdest profile pic/avatar. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?25591-shadowkiller168


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What about Mike? Or maybe the award should be named after him...



Mr. Hughey? I bet he gets hugs all the time! No fair. When was the last time Dene got a hug?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2014)

Just to let you know where I stand on the issue, I vote for Dene as most deserving of a hug.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dene for kisses.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 30, 2014)

Dene said:


> Hotdaaaaamn. Looks like my TARDIS keyring might have to step aside. Surely no one deserves a hug more than little old deney boy.



I nominate Dene for most deserving of a hug (This may or may not be entirely due to the TARDIS keyring).


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd vote for Dene as most in need of a hug, but not for most deserving.

I'd rather give someone the hug they deserve, rather than the one they need right now.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I nominate Dene for most deserving of a hug (This may or may not be entirely due to the TARDIS keyring).



Lol you should see my apartment. Just before I was in the Doctor Who store. It took the greatest of will power not to buy everything.



Noahaha said:


> I'd vote for Dene as most in need of a hug, but not for most deserving.
> 
> I'd rather give someone the hug they deserve, rather than the one they need right now.



Who said Dene needs a hug? Lol I just noticed "Dene" is an anagram of "need". Is this a sign from the Gods?

Anyway, what's the difference between needing and deserving in this case?


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 31, 2014)

Dene said:


> Lol you should see my apartment. Just before I was in the Doctor Who store. It took the greatest of will power not to buy everything.



You have an entire Doctor Who store nearby? You haven't bought everything? HOW?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 31, 2014)

Dene said:


> Anyway, what's the difference between needing and deserving in this case?



You may've missed a Dark Knight quote.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2014)

I nominate ben1996123 for being the hero speedsolving needs, but not the one it deserves right now. :tu


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> You may've missed a Dark Knight quote.



That was meant to be a Dark Knight reference? Because I missed that completely.



supercavitation said:


> You have an entire Doctor Who store nearby? You haven't bought everything? HOW?



Well, that depends on what you consider to be "nearby". But yes, living in a city like Melbourne has its benefits. I never got such things growing up in New Zealand. And people wonder why I hate that place.

And I haven't bought everything because I have no money  . Although I was seriously considering getting myself a Christmas treat. I decided against it for now, although I may go back to get a t-shirt in the coming days if I have time.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 31, 2014)

Dene said:


> Well, that depends on what you consider to be "nearby". But yes, living in a city like Melbourne has its benefits. I never got such things growing up in New Zealand. And people wonder why I hate that place.
> 
> And I haven't bought everything because I have no money  . Although I was seriously considering getting myself a Christmas treat. I decided against it for now, although I may go back to get a t-shirt in the coming days if I have time.



That would explain it. Good luck!


----------



## blade740 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dene said:


> Mr. Hughey? I bet he gets hugs all the time! No fair. When was the last time Dene got a hug?



Dene is surprisingly difficult to hug unless you sneak up on him.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dene for most deserving of a hug because I don't know


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

#[email protected]


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2014)

Are there any _other_ nominations anyone would like to make?

There are a whole bunch of categories; surely there are things worth remembering?


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Are there any _other_ nominations anyone would like to make?
> 
> There are a whole bunch of categories; surely there are things worth remembering?



Does taking out my nomination for Dene for deserving of a hug and changing it to Brandon Harnish count as a different nomination?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Are there any _other_ nominations anyone would like to make?
> 
> There are a whole bunch of categories; surely there are things worth remembering?



You for least deserving of a hug.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Does taking out my nomination for Dene for deserving of a hug and changing it to Brandon Harnish count as a different nomination?



Aww come on man, I thought we were friends.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> Aww come on man, I thought we were friends.



I just asked if it counted as different. I never said I changed my vote.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I just asked if it counted as different. I never said I changed my vote.



So "taking out" your vote for me and "changing" it to someone else isn't changing your vote? XD


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> So "taking out" your vote for me and "changing" it to someone else isn't changing your vote? XD





Randomno said:


> Does taking out my nomination for Dene for deserving of a hug and changing it to Brandon Harnish count as a different nomination?



I just asked if counted as a different nomination.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't see how that makes any sense. You can nominate as many people as you like, but it's going to be confusing if you nominate more than one person for an award like that.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 1, 2015)

Please Don't Ask for most Oblivious cuber


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 1, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Please Don't Ask for most Oblivious cuber



Thanks. Atleast i got nominated for someting


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2015)

My hugs are baller.
(But not as good as Brest's)

I meant more nominations for things like Best Response to a Troll, Worst Post, Best/Funniest Post, Nicest Member, Smartest Member, Best Member, Best Arguing, Best Moderator, Most/Least Improved Noob, Most/Least Helpful Member...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2015)

2015 forum awards in advance:

Worst comp of the year: BASC5


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2015)

I nominate Randomno for Most Deserving of a Ban.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

I nominate Ranzha for nicest member, smartest member, most helpful member, and overall title of best speedsolving member 2014 <3


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> You should check our reasoning for leaving 2x2 out before bashing the comp.
> 
> I nominate Randomno for Most Deserving of a Ban.



Okay, I'll reword it worst event list for Rami Sbahi. Unless there is an everything but (insert my top 5 best events here) competition. I was just was joking.  I understand the reasoning.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> I nominate Randomno for Most Deserving of a Ban.



uwotm8 i make goood posts


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> I nominate Ranzha for nicest member, smartest member, most helpful member, and overall title of best speedsolving member 2014 <3



Good lord.

Also Rami: You have every right to bash the comp; you know why we didn't hold it =)

Randomno: Your keyboard may work well, but your brain doesn't.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno for most deserving of a ban plx


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Randomno: Your keyboard may work well, but your brain doesn't.





```
_---~~(~~-_.
     _{        )   )
   ,   ) -~~- ( ,-' )_
  (  `-,_..`., )-- '_,)
 ( ` _)  (  -~( -_ `,  }
 (_-  _  ~_-~~~~`,  ,' )
   `~ -^(    __;-,((()))
         ~~~~ {_ -_(())
                `\  }
                  { }
```

Why isn't 2x2 in BASC 5? I can't find anything when I look it up.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> ```
> _---~~(~~-_.
> _{        )   )
> ,   ) -~~- ( ,-' )_
> ...



Because it's at like every BASC comp. Somebody suggested to screw 2x2, then they were like "yep," according to Ranzha.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 2, 2015)

Best singing of Hark the Herald Angels Sing: Keetun Erris


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 2, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I nominate shadowkiller168 to have the weirdest profile pic/avatar. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?25591-shadowkiller168



I have way more like this if you wanna see them 



obelisk477 said:


> Most annoyingly recurring thread: Another Lawrence, Kansas Competition
> 
> I mean really people, how much is there to be said?



I didn't think there would be that many replies either. I second this.


----------



## CDcuber (Jan 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Best WR reaction: Vladislav Shavelskiy
> Least reacted WR: Yu Da Hyun



I agree with both


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I have way more like this if you wanna see them



I'm fine.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh BTW when will the results be posted?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 3, 2015)

tomatotrucks said:


> Best singing of Hark the Herald Angels Sing: Keetun Erris



Agreed.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Oh BTW when will the results be posted?



Like the Regulations--when they're ready.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Like the Regulations--when they're ready.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 4, 2015)

I think we need more nominations for more traditional awards.

Most helpful member - DeeDub for his Roux contributions.
Best new moderators- Ranzha and Robert-Y.
Best signature - uyneb2000.
Best thread title - A Wild AwesomeCubing Appeared!
Best avatar - Robert-Y.
Most insane member - Maskow for all of his insane multi-BLD attempts.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 4, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> Most helpful member - DeeDub for his Roux contributions.
> .



Thank you Sarah  I can think of several more qualified members, but this recognition does mean a lot to me!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 4, 2015)

Agreed, DeeDubb is very helpful. 

For best signature, I nominate SirWaffle. She changed it, but it used to be "my period is a lot like my BLD solves--I break into new cycles way too often."


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> Best new moderators- Ranzha and Robert-Y.
> Best signature - uyneb2000.
> Most insane member - Maskow for all of his insane multi-BLD attempts.



I agree with above and new (?) category
Best New Member: DeeDubb.

We have most worsened, least improved and most improved noob, what about those who never seemed "noobs"


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2015)

I think some of the biggest cubing developments this year have sprouted from Roux users--there are now fantastic resources for solvers at any experience level, the likes of which had never been seen before.

Another amazing development has been the QTM Cube Explorer and ultimately finding God's Number in QTM.

Of the most improved cubers of the year, I have to include Kennan LeJeune. Like dang.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 5, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> I think some of the biggest cubing developments this year have sprouted from Roux users--there are now fantastic resources for solvers at any experience level, the likes of which had never been seen before.



I think an interesting category would be:

Best SubCommunity. This would include the Roux community, the BLD Community, Big Cube Community, umm... those are the only ones I really see posting frequently.

As for my nominations:

Most helpful: *TDM* - I made some content, but that should be a different category IMO. TDM answers so many questions and welcomes so many new people.
Best current/former WR Holder that actually posts here often: (most of them are quite infrequent here) I would nominate guys like *Ollie Frost, Brandon Harnish, Antoine Cantin, Rami*... I'm sure I'm missing a lot


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2015)

MBLD community for Best Subcommunity. (I'm not sure if that counts but whatever.) From what I've seen, they tend to be very nice, constantly congratulating and helping each other.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 5, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> MBLD community for Best Subcommunity.



What he said


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2015)

Best SubCommunity: spammers and postwhores.

Unite!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fun ones:

Worst decision made by the WCA:
Best decision made by the WCA: Reinstating Akash Rupela's NR solve 
Worst decision made by the SpeedSolving mods:
Best decision made by the SpeedSolving mods: There is no best decision
Most unreasonably "Banned" words: Matyas Kuti


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 10, 2015)

This is the last day to submit nominations!
Gogogo!


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Also, I nominate TDM for amazing advice in all areas of cubing. Ly babe [emoji8]


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Also, I nominate TDM for amazing advice in all areas of cubing. Ly babe [emoji8]



Seconded.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 11, 2015)

Best new poster: DeeDub


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Most Insane Member: Marcin "Maskow" Kowalczyk


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ly babe [emoji8]


i'm scared
also


> Also, I nominate TDM for amazing advice in all areas of cubing.


I can't hardware
also


newtonbase said:


> Best new poster: DeeDub*b*


This.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 24, 2015)

Results posted! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 24, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Most Helpful Member: *Louis de Mendonça (TDM)*
> _Honorable mention: Dan White, Rob Stuart, James Molloy, Rob Yau_
> This was one of the most difficult categories to judge because of the amount of helpfulness each of these cubers displayed in the past year.
> This year, TDM showed the Speedsolving community what it really means to be a Speedsolving member—frequenting member intro threads to welcome members (I can’t remember the last time I did that…), always willing to give tips without displaying annoyance at nooby questions, always leaving detailed explanations, but at the same time doesn’t put up with people being awful people. He helps foster the community, spreading what knowledge he has wherever he goes. Thanks, TDM.



As far as forum awards goes, this is the big one. Congrats TDM. You definitely deserve this one.




Ranzha said:


> Best New Member: *Dan White (DeeDubb)*
> At the front of the Roux surge is DeeDubb, whose tutorials, helpfulness, and community service have shown us how great of an asset he is to the speedsolving community as a whole. Props to you, and hope to have you here for a long time!



Thanks Brandon 

I didn't really realize I was having much of an impact, but then I went to Japan, and met some cubers and one went, "oh... are you DeeDubb?" There's a lot of people who lurk on these forums from other countries, so that showed me we have a big responsibility here, not just to the people who post, but also to people who may be reading our posts without us even realizing.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Randomno had an alternate account? What was it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 24, 2015)

Dang it I hoped I could win one of these 2x2s. Well there is always next year to win something for the forum awards.


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done everyone!


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Most Helpful Member: *Louis de Mendonça (TDM)*
> _Honorable mention: Dan White, Rob Stuart, James Molloy, Rob Yau_
> This was one of the most difficult categories to judge because of the amount of helpfulness each of these cubers displayed in the past year.
> This year, TDM showed the Speedsolving community what it really means to be a Speedsolving member—frequenting member intro threads to welcome members (I can’t remember the last time I did that…), always willing to give tips without displaying annoyance at nooby questions, always leaving detailed explanations, but at the same time doesn’t put up with people being awful people. He helps foster the community, spreading what knowledge he has wherever he goes. Thanks, TDM.


Thank you!


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> Thank you!


It's true!


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy days.

First of all, I'd like to thank God, for without Him none of this is possible. Next I'd like to thank my family for giving me the tools I need to succeed. I'd like to thank my boss for supporting me throughout all I've been through this year, as well as my co-workers for failing to give me a hug when I needed it most. To all the cubers in Australia, a big thank you for making me the man I am today. Further thanks belong to all those who nominated me, for without them I couldn't receive the recognition I crave. And lastly, to all members of the speedsolving community, for their generosity and kindness, often ill-directed at undeserving people. This time it goes to a true loser!

Thank you all!

PEACE OUT


----------



## blade740 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dene said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy days.
> 
> First of all, I'd like to thank God, for without Him none of this is possible. Next I'd like to thank my family for giving me the tools I need to succeed. I'd like to thank my boss for supporting me throughout all I've been through this year, as well as my co-workers for failing to give me a hug when I needed it most. To all the cubers in Australia, a big thank you for making me the man I am today. Further thanks belong to all those who nominated me, for without them I couldn't receive the recognition I crave. And lastly, to all members of the speedsolving community, for their generosity and kindness, often ill-directed at undeserving people. This time it goes to a true loser!
> 
> ...



Next time I see you I'll make sure to give you that well-deserved hug.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW I CAN'T BELIEVE I WON! Thank you all for your support!!!

Moo!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who voted for me, and a big congratulations to the other winners!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 25, 2015)

For Dene to receive his hug, he must do 10 more headbanging videos before Worlds 2015. Then he will get his hugs.


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2015)

strakerak said:


> For Dene to receive his hug, he must do 10 more headbanging videos before Worlds 2015. Then he will get his hugs.



I retired the headbanging videos when I moved to a city where I could go to actual concerts and headbang


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> The Batman Award: *Ben Whitmore (ben1996123, 10461394944000, and countless others)*
> The hero Speedsolving needs, but the one we don’t deserve.




Ben1996123 is the type of cuber that would stop a revolving door and say "you don't deserve to be pushed around like that!"


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice, I get a mini 2x2 for getting banned.

BTW how come PJKC and my username are the only ones w/o a real name afterwards?


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Nice, I get a mini 2x2 for getting banned.
> 
> BTW how come PJKC and my username are the only ones w/o a real name afterwards?


Your back!


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 13, 2015)

This will be sent out soon, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 13, 2015)

I suggest we abolish the postwhore award, as I get the feeling it encourages some people to actively pursue it (currently especially Berd).


----------



## Randomno (Mar 13, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I suggest we abolish the postwhore award, as I get the feeling it encourages some people to actively pursue it (currently especially Berd).



I don't see anything wrong with awarding mini 2x2s for bad posts.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't sent any mini 2x2s.

Oops.

I think we should abolish the forum awards entirely. This year's thread was god-awful. I wish this upon no one.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 13, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> I haven't sent any mini 2x2s.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> I think we should abolish the forum awards entirely. This year's thread was god-awful. I wish this upon no one.



Oh yeah mods can read PMs.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Oh yeah mods can read PMs.



I read PMs. I just never got around to actually making the darn things. Too many other things to worry about.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 13, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> I read PMs. I just never got around to actually making the darn things. Too many other things to worry about.



I meant PMs by other users, I was talking to someone in PM about the 2x2s earlier.


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I suggest we abolish the postwhore award, as I get the feeling it encourages some people to actively pursue it (currently especially Berd).


I just try to maintain a friendly attitude on the forum, I don't see why it's a bad thing and I'm certainly not doing it for an 'award'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> I just try to maintain a friendly attitude on the forum, I don't see why it's a bad thing and I'm certainly not doing it for an 'award'



But the keychain is so shiny.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 14, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I meant PMs by other users, I was talking to someone in PM about the 2x2s earlier.


That's actually not true unless the PMs are reported.


----------

